#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Δημόσια έργα - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
*Excel -* Υπολογισμός πρόσθετων εγγυήσεων*Excel -* Ανακεφαλαιωτικός Πίνακας Εργασιών με Προμετρήσεις*Excel -* Υπολογισμός εγγυητικώνκαι μείωσης αυτών*Excel -* ΙΚΑ - Εργατική Δαπάνη για δημόσια έργα*Excel -*Έλεγχος Ομαλότητας 
* 2. Νομοθεσία*
*Υπουργική Απόφαση* - ΥΑ.35577 - Περιγραφικά τιμολόγια δημοσίων έργων*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε38/2005 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε10/1994: Έλεγχος Επιμετρήσεων Δημοσίων Έργων*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε21/2008: Τρόπος υπολογισμού ασφάλτου*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε30/2004: Τήρηση προθεσμιών για την έγκριση λογαριασμού*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε13/1997: Ορισμός αντικλήτου*Εγκύκλιος -* Ε23/1979 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ: Μέτρα εξασφαλίσεως των υλικών επί  τόπου*Νόμος -* Ν.2690/1999: Κώδικας Διοικητικής Διαδικασίας*Νόμος -* Ν.3316/2005: Περί Μελετών Δημοσίων Έργων*Νόμος -* Ν.3263/2004: Δημοπρατήσεις, εγγυητικές, ποινικές ρήτρες*Νόμος -* Ν.3316/2005: Περί ανάθεσης μελετών Δημοσίων Έργων*Νόμος -* Ν.3669/08 Κώδικας Νομοθεσίας Δημοσίων Έργων (pdf)
*Νόμος -* Ν.3669/08 Κωδικοποίηση Νομοθεσίας Κατασκευής Δημοσίων Έργων (doc)Κώδικας Οδικής Κυκλοφορίας (Κ.Ο.Κ.)Αξία ασφάλτουΕνημερότητα εργοληπτικού πτυχίουΑμοιβές μελετώνΑνεπαρκή δικαιολογητικά για τις φυσικές ποσότητεςΝομική κάλυψη τεχνικών υπαλλήλων σε περίπτωση ποινικών  εις βάρους τους διώξεωνΠίνακες ΙΚΑΔιαχειριστική επάρκεια οργανισμών για την υλοποίηση έργων δημοσίου χαρακτήρα. ΕΛΟΤ 1429 
* 3. Τιμολόγια*
Τιμολόγιο υπολογισμού δαπάνης εργασιών επισκευήςΑΤΟΕ 3ο τρίμηνο 2009Επικαιροποίηση Ενιαίων Τιμολογίων ΟδοποιϊαςΑναλυτικές Τιμές Υδραυλικών Έργων 2011 Ενιαία τιμολόγια δημοσίων έργων 
*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

